# Don't know what the name of this song is



## DarkSpace (Oct 6, 2008)

tengai i remember as a child a girl, a lama, papa, smile, i feel a place where to shall go and you will run for miles i feel a breeze inside the realm, tengai, I feel a breeze inside the realm tengai

D: that's all I got to get, but it's from Chowder, the episode where Endive gets the Mood Beads ??? D:

What's the name. Also here's a youtube link if you want to hear it. It's kinda crappy, but the only thing I've got

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqZi2JQTs_U...feature=related


----------



## Jax (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama ?


----------



## SkyintheSea (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you talking about this song?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrrg4GX49c4

Found it like in 5 minutes with google lolz.

RAADA RADA!


----------



## DarkSpace (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't want it from Youtube or from the show. I want to know if it is on another website, and not just a creation for Chowder.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 7, 2008)

you should just do a lyric search on a web browser
just type in a line that you are sure is right and search


----------



## SkyintheSea (Oct 7, 2008)

Didn't you read the comments? It's exclusive for Chowder. sheesh.


----------

